#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 初次見面,我是拉麵

## 拉麵先生

初次見面~我是拉麵先生,可以叫我拉麵就好~
也可以叫我天狼XD
興趣是畫畫.聊天~
目前的夢想是擁有一套毛毛裝~
非常嚮往穿著毛毛裝在大街上亂跑

歡迎搭訕SK:loplop8506

當我第一次登進狼之樂園的時候,不知道我的E-MAIL居然沒有認證成功
於是就弄了快2個小時才搞定TAT

----------


## 奇比斯克

辛苦你了，你好 我是喜歡吃火鍋和吃拉麵的巨龍ˋwˊ 請多指教
我有兩種型態 小龍和巨龍 這樣~
跟你一樣很喜歡擁有一套自己的獸裝 可以在FF動漫祭炫耀拍照，搭訕>W<
下面簽名是我的超中二自我介紹台詞 附加一點， 蹭我，會發光喔!

----------


## fwiflof

兩個小時真的辛苦了XDD""
拉麵你好！我喜歡吃拉麵！！！(????
我正在努力製作自己的毛裝(????
可以到獸裝裁縫室看看喔/owo/
提醒你注意各版板規與管理通則，我的簽名檔應該有一些資料w
有任何問題都可以詢問
那麼祝玩得愉快-w-

----------


## 帝嵐

拉麵你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
拉麵是我生平中數一數二喜歡吃的食物
所以我們一定可以建立吃和被吃的關係(遭踹
最後希望你在狼樂裡玩的開心

----------

